

MMOG written in Stackless Python supports ~52k concurrent players - timf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eve_online#Demographics

======
wmf
Note that many servers are required to support 52K players; a single server
can handle ~1400 players. This page with a few technical details is probably
more interesting than the Wikipedia entry:

[http://myeve.eve-online.com/devblog.asp?a=blog&bid=584](http://myeve.eve-
online.com/devblog.asp?a=blog&bid=584)

